# senegal bichr has red fin



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

so i noticed that my senegal bichr has a red fin and that one fin is larger than the other. i also havent seen my other senegal in a while. can anyone tell me what this is and what to do?








hes in a 120 gallon with the following fish
1-blood parrot
1-kirin parrot
1-blue gourami
3-congo tetras
2-senegal bichrs (including him)
1-bristlenose pleco
i have 3 canister filters on the tank with 50% water changes. last time i tested (about 3 weeks ago) i got 0,0,5.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

:shock: Wow.

I don't know, bichir fins are a lot more muscle-y than regular fish fins (to move around, I believe), looks like someone took a chunk out of his fin to me. Could be some sort of inflammation.

Also, I suggest doing a stake-out for the other fish. After lights out sit there with a flash light, some food to lure him out. It's good to see what's going on with both fish.


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

Olympia said:


> :shock: Wow.
> 
> I don't know, bichir fins are a lot more muscle-y than regular fish fins (to move around, I believe), looks like someone took a chunk out of his fin to me. Could be some sort of inflammation.
> 
> Also, I suggest doing a stake-out for the other fish. After lights out sit there with a flash light, some food to lure him out. It's good to see what's going on with both fish.


its not as bad as this anymore. its faded out to the top of the fin. thats with the flash on too so that makes it look a little worse.


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

I've never heard of anything like this. My first thought is maybe there is ammonia poisoning going on? That can cause red streaks. Check your levels to make sure nothing is where it shouldn't be.

How long has this tank been set up? There is also possibly a fight that may have happened.


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

its been up for a month or two but i used cycled filteration. ill test tomorrow. i did see my other senegal today though. its weird bc he has perfect fins.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Not all fish are equal, even in the same species an individual can be way more sensitive than another.
What do you mean by "it's been up for a month or two?" How much?


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

the tank has been up for a month or two.


----------

